# 2003 Conquest price?



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Not having looked at too many newer tractors, is $2900 a fair price for a 2003 Conquest with 23 hours on it? 16HP Vanguard...44" deck...a few light scrapes. Thanks


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats virtually new... simplicity quotes list of 4200-4900 so consider a few bucks less for dealer markdown.. so 25% less than new... in my opinion.. thats not a bad price... 

i went new because at the time, simple had same as cash financing 0% interest for 1 year... made it easier to swallow the high price... 

conquest is a nice machine...


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks S_J.

However after posting this question in 2 different forums, your reply was the only one I received. That made me feel as though the price was not that good, so I passed on it.

Thanks again as I do appreciate your input.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Simple John is correct that is a Great Price The Good-average high value is $3,370 according to the 2003 Blue Book prices good until 01 April 04. So the tractor price is a great value.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree, Good Price.


----------

